# Where to order live plants?



## Duriana (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm wanting to add some live plants to future true spider enclosures, and I'm wondering where you all recommend to order from?


----------



## spotropaicsav (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm curious to know as well, Im also in the US


----------



## Duriana (Jun 27, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## spotropaicsav (Jun 28, 2017)

Ive ordered with success from aquatic arts before FYI, only twice but the plants arrived healthy, fast and are so far doing well. However it seems some people have had a bad experience with them so it probably depends on what your needs are


----------



## spotropaicsav (Jun 28, 2017)

Oh yes and I think @schmiggle has ordered from California Carnivores with success

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duriana (Jun 28, 2017)

spotropaicsav said:


> Ive ordered with success from aquatic arts before FYI, only twice but the plants arrived healthy, fast and are so far doing well. However it seems some people have had a bad experience with them so it probably depends on what your needs are


Thanks I'll check them out. I could also just start asking around at my local garden stores and see if their plants pesticide free.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle (Jun 28, 2017)

spotropaicsav said:


> Oh yes and I think @schmiggle has ordered from California Carnivores with success


This is true, I didn't bother mentioning them because the only terrarium suitable thing they have is tillandsia. I've also had great success with sarracenia northwest and marlow's orchids, the latter of which is probably more helpful for you.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 8, 2017)

http://www.blackjungleterrariumsupply.com/Plants_c_1.html  Somebody told me it's a really good terr plant source, never ordered from them though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IamKrush (Jul 13, 2017)

Google helps


----------



## Shane88 (Jul 13, 2017)

Does anyone recommend Josh's Frogs for plants? I've heard they are all organic and come alive and healthy. BTW I'm new to the hobby, raising three slings and about to get my first 3" female brachypelma smithi (Mexican red knee) tomorrow.


----------



## IamKrush (Jul 13, 2017)

Shane88 said:


> Does anyone recommend Josh's Frogs for plants? I've heard they are all organic and come alive and healthy. BTW I'm new to the hobby, raising three slings and about to get my first 3" female brachypelma smithi (Mexican red knee) tomorrow.


I never ordered plants from them. But never had a bad transaction with them on other things


----------



## Duriana (Jul 13, 2017)

Shane88 said:


> Does anyone recommend Josh's Frogs for plants? I've heard they are all organic and come alive and healthy. BTW I'm new to the hobby, raising three slings and about to get my first 3" female brachypelma smithi (Mexican red knee) tomorrow.


I've been lurking on their website, I might go with them. They seem to have really great reviews and selection of plants.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shane88 (Jul 13, 2017)

IamKrush said:


> I never ordered plants from them. But never had a bad transaction with them on other things


Thanks, I was thinking about ordering from them next week so I'll let you all know how the plants turn out. I'm going to try and set up a self sustaining Mexican red knee terrarium. I have many reptile terrariums but this will be my first Ts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jul 13, 2017)

Neherpetoculture, joshsfrogs, and Glassbox tropicals. Ordered a ton of plants from the first two, nothing but good things to say about them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IamKrush (Jul 14, 2017)

Shane88 said:


> Thanks, I was thinking about ordering from them next week so I'll let you all know how the plants turn out. I'm going to try and set up a self sustaining Mexican red knee terrarium. I have many reptile terrariums but this will be my first Ts.


Awesome! Looking forward to seeing your Ts new set up. I might try live plants when my Ts get older. As of now they are either slings or juvies


----------



## IamKrush (Jul 14, 2017)

Duriana said:


> I've been lurking on their website, I might go with them. They seem to have really great reviews and selection of plants.


They have great Customer service. I ordered a large kk and it  arrived broken. I told them about it along with a photo. Shipped me a new one the same day.


----------



## vespers (Jul 17, 2017)

Shane88 said:


> Thanks, I was thinking about ordering from them next week so I'll let you all know how the plants turn out. I'm going to try and set up a self sustaining Mexican red knee terrarium. I have many reptile terrariums but this will be my first Ts.


Might be a difficult set-up to do with a _Brachypelma_ species that prefers dry conditions.


----------



## archaeosite (Jul 17, 2017)

I know this is an old-ish topic, but I've recently ordered excellent plants from both Amazon and sellers on Etsy.
I can personally recommend the shop Succulent Beauties on etsy: https://www.etsy.com/shop/SucculentBeauties . The shop owner is very communicative, has a great selection, and ships quality plants.
I also recently bought a dozen air plants (_Tillandsia_ spp.) from Aura Creations on Amazon for only $24, with free shipping. One died within a couple weeks, but the rest are very healthy and striking. A great deal.


----------



## truecreature (Jul 17, 2017)

Josh's Frogs _is _pretty good. I've ordered from them a few times and out of 25+ or so plants I only had issues with 3. The two ferns had more browning edges than I was happy with (but not like horrible) and a bromeliad had two of the petals bent down almost vertically - which sucked, since that species is hard to find. But the rest were pretty much as close to perfect looking as you could expect from something like plants.

And I agree that their customer service is great. There are times that they might forget to include something or send the wrong thing, but their customer support is very quick and easy to deal with and they've always corrected their mistakes at their own expense.


----------



## biteycat666 (Aug 24, 2017)

What specific plants are you thinking of?  I've ordered way too many plants online and might be able to help.  I'd skip Hirts for sure, though. (Not that it was mentioned, but in case you were thinking of it.)  They've messed up my order and sent a medinilla with spider mites. Logees is expensive but the plants are basically perfect.  Pepper's Greenhouse (www.accentsforhomeandgarden.com/) was a nice surprise.  Big selection, good prices, fast shipping.  Plant Delights is another expensive one, but they have some really cool stuff (Nice selection of amorphophallus which is a favorite).  Bob Smoley's would get a neuteralish rating.  Not bad, but some of the IDs are questionable.  California Carnivores has some kickass stuff.  I have a few sundews, nepenthes, a ping and a flytrap from them that all arrived in great condition and are continuing to thrive.  Annie's Annuals (not just annuals) is a good one and the plants I received were basically perfect.


----------



## biteycat666 (Aug 24, 2017)

Oh, and Violet Barn has a great selection and the plants and packaging were impeccable.


----------



## Duriana (Aug 28, 2017)

biteycat666 said:


> What specific plants are you thinking of?  I've ordered way too many plants online and might be able to help.  I'd skip Hirts for sure, though. (Not that it was mentioned, but in case you were thinking of it.)  They've messed up my order and sent a medinilla with spider mites. Logees is expensive but the plants are basically perfect.  Pepper's Greenhouse (www.accentsforhomeandgarden.com/) was a nice surprise.  Big selection, good prices, fast shipping.  Plant Delights is another expensive one, but they have some really cool stuff (Nice selection of amorphophallus which is a favorite).  Bob Smoley's would get a neuteralish rating.  Not bad, but some of the IDs are questionable.  California Carnivores has some kickass stuff.  I have a few sundews, nepenthes, a ping and a flytrap from them that all arrived in great condition and are continuing to thrive.  Annie's Annuals (not just annuals) is a good one and the plants I received were basically perfect.


Not anything in particular just small and jumping spider friendly. Thank you for the suggestions! I'll check them out.


----------

